# NoDak in mid January



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Pinch me please.Hunted most of the day in Central Nodak wearing jeans,sweat shirt,baseball cap and no gloves.On January 10th.Al Gore where are you?
In addition,hunting was VERY good-for a change.They must have known 'weather' was coming.Thank god for some cold weather though-the ice situation is getting beyond scary.Walked out to a cattail island to call under the moon pre-dawn.Yikes,had I gone my normal way I'd have walked into open water.  Be careful.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Now that bowseason is over I plan on getting out coyote hunting more. With this strange weather, are they hungry & moving or are they fed. What calls and time of day are working?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

For me they haven't been hungry or moving much.No particular sound has stood out either.Yesterday they moved and woke up here this morning in NE Sodak to a new white world-probably why they moved yesterday.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I've not been having much luck, I am sure I'm calling them in, but they are so hard to see with no snow I kind of stopped trying until we can get some kind of dusting.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Up here I am calling them in consistently (every 3 or 4 stands on avg) but it seems to mainly be all singles I call in. On the plus side I don't educate any when I call in a single though.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i damn near fell asleep tueday afternoon on stand. 50 degrees,no wind and soft grass


----------

